
Oakley cashes in on Chile mine rescue  - KeepTalking
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/entertainment/post/2010/10/oakley-cashes-in-on-chile-mine-rescue-/1
======
VBprogrammer
Who ever thought of that little scheme should be applauded. That is
opportunistic marketing at is very best. I don't think there is any real
controversy, after all, they did need sunglasses and they didn't charge for
them.

I have to say I noticed the glasses earlier but sadly am not fashion conscious
enough to have noticed the brand until I read this. A little free advertising
for Oakley on USAToday must be a little extra bonus!

